# Carpet+ball=Carpalls. Pictures inside



## tmshaffer (Jun 16, 2007)

A friend mentioned you guys might be intersted in my hybrid from this year. I hope you enjoy the shots. I also was lucky and had two sets of twins.


----------



## cris (Jun 16, 2007)

haha looks like goanna food to me


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 17, 2007)

that sure is a different looking snake.........


----------



## Chris89 (Jun 17, 2007)

It'll be interesting to see what they look like when they're older. That's an interesting morph might be able to start up a whole new breed of snakes LOL


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 17, 2007)

i wouldve called em 'ballpets'


----------



## Chris89 (Jun 17, 2007)

It'd be awesome if you could breed them so they turn out with the variety of morphs that are available in ball pythons!


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 17, 2007)

lol wonder what a Jungle-mac would look like..........


----------



## Chris89 (Jun 17, 2007)

Some people might get annoyed at the fact that he cross bred the 2 snakes, but the morph that came out is surely amazing. Is it illegal over there to cross breed the snakes on purpose?


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 17, 2007)

I very much doubt that........ The snakes r not even local to them......... I might b wrong though......


----------



## tmshaffer (Jun 17, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> i wouldve called em 'ballpets'


I work in a computer lab. Carpal tunnel syndrome. I thought it was funny .


----------



## Retic (Jun 17, 2007)

Disregard all the nonsense they are very pretty snakes in their own right.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 17, 2007)

look like a tiger 

wow 2 set of twins -very lucky!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 17, 2007)

no comment. (massive eye rolling going on here).


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 17, 2007)

well there are alot of hybrids out theere check this one out http://74.220.207.106/~moreliap/forums/showthread.php?t=13874 cheynei X bredli crossing


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 17, 2007)

http://74.220.207.106/~moreliap/forums/showthread.php?t=14612 check this one out ball x burmese python


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 17, 2007)

very nice hybrid, don't forget to give us some updated pics, any chance of pics of the carpet parent.

for all the rolling eyes and other negitive comments, remember these are overseas and quiet legal and apart from everything else, bloody nice snakes,


----------



## m.punja (Jun 17, 2007)

nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome 2 sets of twins aww they are so cute when tiny... and awesome when older


----------



## tmshaffer (Jun 18, 2007)

ponybug said:


> very nice hybrid, don't forget to give us some updated pics, any chance of pics of the carpet parent.
> 
> for all the rolling eyes and other negitive comments, remember these are overseas and quiet legal and apart from everything else, bloody nice snakes,


I will post some pictures of mom tonight. THey are on my home computer. Just a really nice looking Irian. Todd


----------



## Jozz (Jun 18, 2007)

A hybrid is not a 'morph' is it? It is a hybrid.


----------



## eladidare (Jun 18, 2007)

not a fan of hybridization, but it still looks kool


----------



## gillsy (Jun 18, 2007)

No wonder you guys have so much trouble getting pure bloods.


----------



## Retic (Jun 18, 2007)

As has been said MANY MANY times they don't have a problem getting pure bloods, the 2 run side by side. If anyone took the trouble to talk to American keepers you would realise that.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 18, 2007)

that depends who you talk to boa, in fact there was a thread here not long ago from someone over there stating just how hard it is to source pure stock over there, and that it is indeed very hard for alot of species.? This i tend to belive.
Yes steve i know its over seas, but it dosnt make it any less unethical in my eyes.
each to their own.


----------



## WombleHerp (Jun 18, 2007)

i thinks balls look funny, they are skinny then have a small 'fat' bit then skinny agen. i much prefer carpets and other australian snakes. and other pythons aswell. but they are still gorgeous animals no doubt.


----------



## Retic (Jun 18, 2007)

Rob, yes it does depend on who you talk to. I frequent a couple of primarily American forums and on one in particular they got quite annoyed because they thought, quite rightly, that we seem to think they have to scour the whole country to buy pure animals which is obviously not the case. 
Of course some species are harder than others but it's wrong to use such a sweeping statement. 
When you really get to know these guys overseas you do realise that it really isn't as hard as some here or indeed actually in the States would have us believe. 
To me it's no different than those people who reckon there are only a few 100 exotics in this country, you base a judgement on what you see.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 18, 2007)

I am, of course, with Rob absolutely on this one, and those in the states with whom I talk have a different story from that which boa proclaims. Anyone who is interested in "provenance" animals will have their interests severely compromised by hose who hybridise simply because they want "pretty" snakes. 

Jamie.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 18, 2007)

I am, of course, with Rob absolutely on this one, and those in the states with whom I talk have a different story from that which boa proclaims. Anyone who is interested in "provenance" animals will have their interests severely compromised by those who hybridise simply because they want "pretty" snakes. Wherever they are...

Jamie.


----------



## tmshaffer (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pictures of Mom.*

Looking at the most recent posts. There was a lot of cross breeding with many boas species. But there are many lines that remain pure if you know where to look. But the snakes I am producing are hybrids from two snakes in my collection. Thanks


----------



## Ricko (Jun 18, 2007)

how much is a carpall?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 18, 2007)

LOOK OUT 
floored herpetology in progress


----------



## Mase (Jun 18, 2007)

wt* where do these ppl get a hold of ball pythons and corn snakes and california kings


----------



## Retic (Jun 19, 2007)

In pet shops, they are in America.


----------



## euan (Jun 19, 2007)

I totally agree with you.
I was in the USA for a couple of years in the herp industry and had no problems acquiring pure aussie animals, in fact at the time it was easier there than here.
If you know the breeders and network then it is easy to acquire "pure" animals, if you ask at your local petshop don't expect much  Same as here in a way 
Unfortunately on these forums anybody can say anything and it is not always even close to the truth or reality  One reason I don't post much 
I know my experience and don't need to pretend anything, but also don't need to sprout anything  Even got the T shirt 
Visiting the expo in Daytona Beach during August will open people here eyes 




boa said:


> Rob, yes it does depend on who you talk to. I frequent a couple of primarily American forums and on one in particular they got quite annoyed because they thought, quite rightly, that we seem to think they have to scour the whole country to buy pure animals which is obviously not the case.
> Of course some species are harder than others but it's wrong to use such a sweeping statement.
> When you really get to know these guys overseas you do realise that it really isn't as hard as some here or indeed actually in the States would have us believe.
> To me it's no different than those people who reckon there are only a few 100 exotics in this country, you base a judgement on what you see.


----------



## tmshaffer (Jun 19, 2007)

*Father*

Here is the picture of the father. The first one has shed. I will have some current pictures up soon. As far as price. It really depends on how many I release. Two pair are spoken for so the first release will be very small.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm not one for hibrids, but all to there own, I would actually buy one of them lol if it where legal here in australia. but I wouldn't do it myself personly.

And to the argument does it really matter what one person says than the other? It's the same here too everyone thinks differently, and you all have a different oppinion, I can never find one person that will say the same thing apart from this topic and its not really a topic for this thread is it! make your own thread about it. 

Lets see if this was what I am hereing here...does anyone here tell forren people bull about ozzies and australia? like telling them something that is far stretched from the trueth. Well they probably would do the same thing in there country. Do you understand what I'm getting at?

This is abit like "chinese whispers" ever played that game? one person starts with the trueth and it gradually changers till its nothing like the first person said. This arguement will go on forever and ever and never get resolved.

ok can we come to peace with it now? "each to there own."

cheers Jody


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2007)

You are spot on, I speak to keepers in the States and they would no doubt be amazed as am I when I read some of the stuff that gets said. Ignorance is bliss I guess. 
I would love to go to the Daytona Expo, what a mind blowing experience that would be.



euan said:


> I totally agree with you.
> I was in the USA for a couple of years in the herp industry and had no problems acquiring pure aussie animals, in fact at the time it was easier there than here.
> If you know the breeders and network then it is easy to acquire "pure" animals, if you ask at your local petshop don't expect much  Same as here in a way
> Unfortunately on these forums anybody can say anything and it is not always even close to the truth or reality  One reason I don't post much
> ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

once again, depends totally on who you talk to.

I dont belive for a minute that its easier to get pure aussie animals in the states than it is here, thats just absolute rubbish.


----------



## richardsc (Jun 20, 2007)

no offense but i prefer the natural lines,they look better than what u have produced,im not having a go ay 
go at u,just not my cuppa,why mess with perfection,carpet plus ball equals mongrel


----------



## euan (Jun 20, 2007)

Rob it is not absolute rubbish !!! Remember I was there you were not 
Read what I said again, emphasis on "AT THE TIME" and without getting into the nitty gritty it also comes down to definition.
Remember it is only recently that we can again keep so many spp here in Qld. While it was near impossible to get various monitors spp here it was not a big deal in the states, as an example.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

sorry, lizards yes ill agree with that.
I dont keep lizards and forget they are also herps so dont count them, i was only refering to snakes. sorry about that.
As for snakes thou, the state of pure aussie stock over seas remains very dodgy indeed.


----------



## euan (Jun 20, 2007)

They are there you just need to know the people. Now that things have eased up here and with NSW coming on line, and with the thankful interest in locality breeding I beleive it is improving here. 
Unfortunately for the states the interest in locality breeding coincided around about the time of increased awareness of smuggling making it harder for them to acquire known locale specimens 
With the children's complex it was hell on earth for me to locate known locality specimens here, and now look, they are everywhere


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2007)

It's not dodgy at all as long as you know the right people. There are loads of breeders in the States that have known localities, I guess as known as lines here anyway. Obviously breeders with wild caught know exactly where they come from but most don't.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2007)

once again boa, that depends on who you talk to. And from all the talk, evidenced etc that ive come accross they are no where near as common as you make out, and even a lot of what is pure has a cloud of dought over it.??
As for locale specific aussie pythons, i would belive that is a compete myth with most species over there, except for a few smuggled animals maybe, but that would be pretty much all..


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2007)

That's OK it's alright to have a different opinion.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 20, 2007)

Most of the locale know Aussie snakes in the US come from the Gullibility line.


----------



## tmshaffer (Jun 21, 2007)

*New pictures*

They have started to complete their shed. Now to get them to eat a few meals.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 25, 2007)

heres part of his add on kingsnake 

I believe this is a first. I crossed a Irian Jaya Python to a Ball Python and this is what I got. This pair has yet to shed, but has eaten two meals unassisted. The pictures are labeled. If you have any questions please contact me. 
The price is $6000.00 for the pair plus shipping. I can ship either Fed Ex or Delta. Or they can be picked up in Daytona. 

suppose its one way to earn a quid ,
but not my cup of tea 

Roger


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 25, 2007)

i think they look great, that pattern is amazing!!!


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Jun 25, 2007)

Come now girls, someone said this, someone said that, some other bloke told me that , this american is doing that, that american is doing this????????????? Who cares. Those snakes look great. And yes pure line animals are easy to come by in the states, as not all people in Ozzy are as law abiding as some. There are such things as smugglers you know???? And that is where guys usually get the animals from overseas. And guess what they only need to visit one breeder and buy a pair of some sort of snake, put it in their jocks and there you have a pure line over there? Lets not be ignorant and narrow minded, we are all grown up you know!!!!!


----------



## zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

-Peter said:


> Most of the locale know Aussie snakes in the US come from the Gullibility line.


LOL peter


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 25, 2007)

not my cup of tea was all i commented ?
then you write that dribble MH ????
Whatever ?


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 25, 2007)

-Peter said:


> Most of the locale know Aussie snakes in the US come from the Gullibility line.


 
So are all the ones in Aus, just ask Zulu :lol:


----------



## zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

*re Carpet*

LOL donkey,disneyland is in expansion mode,theres one opening in boaville outside brisbane.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 25, 2007)

zulu said:


> LOL donkey,disneyland is in expansion mode,theres one opening in boaville outside brisbane.


 
Book me a ticket, first class :lol::lol:


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey tmshaffer.. i was just wondering.. how many eggs u actually got out of this match.. ?? Do ball pythons have more or less eggs in a clutch than carpets??
Just interested to know the finer details??
It is very interesting to say the least.. specially since these snakes are obviously totally different..
Did they have more of the ball python heads or the carpet heads?? and the bodies.. ?? how did they turn out.. stumpy like balls or long and thin like carpets??
thanx


----------



## Retic (Jun 25, 2007)

To be fair Roger I don't think MH was referring to your post but the opinions and comments generally in this thread, it was just that he posted after you.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jun 25, 2007)

Im with MH, i like em, and would get some but i dont have the freezer space...


----------



## Retic (Jun 25, 2007)

Zulu, no vacancies in Boaville, you have to be quick.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh ok Ashley ,
hope thats the case ,


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Jun 26, 2007)

Exactly right Boa. Was not aimed at you Jungle Freak.


----------



## tmshaffer (Jun 26, 2007)

Jungle_Freak said:


> heres part of his add on kingsnake
> 
> I believe this is a first. I crossed a Irian Jaya Python to a Ball Python and this is what I got. This pair has yet to shed, but has eaten two meals unassisted. The pictures are labeled. If you have any questions please contact me.
> The price is $6000.00 for the pair plus shipping. I can ship either Fed Ex or Delta. Or they can be picked up in Daytona.
> ...


There are all types of snake keepers and all types of snakes. I think the hobby is great, but it has to be able to support itself. Sorry they are not your cup of tea, but maybe someone will like a pair. Todd


----------



## tmshaffer (Jun 26, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> hey tmshaffer.. i was just wondering.. how many eggs u actually got out of this match.. ?? Do ball pythons have more or less eggs in a clutch than carpets??
> Just interested to know the finer details??
> It is very interesting to say the least.. specially since these snakes are obviously totally different..
> Did they have more of the ball python heads or the carpet heads?? and the bodies.. ?? how did they turn out.. stumpy like balls or long and thin like carpets??
> thanx


 

Ball Pythons have fewer eggs than Carpets. Carpets average over 20. Ball pythons average 5-8. I got two clutches of Ball Python one was 5 eggs and one was 8. I would say they lean more towards the carpet in looks and attitude. 

Started with over 20 eggs started incubating 17 ended up with 7 eggs hatching I got lucky and got two pairs of twins. SO total was 7 eggs hatched with 9 snakes. One died after a week or so. Here are some more picture. Thanks for looking Todd


----------



## tmshaffer (Mar 27, 2008)

Updated shot


----------



## mummydolittle (Mar 28, 2008)

They look really nice and I would proudly have one of your carpalls.

Cheers Tam


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2008)

Mutt or not, pretty is pretty and that is a nice looking snake. Granted it may not compare with most forms of aussie python but I can really see the pet appeal.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 28, 2008)

OK ,Please explain this,we have several different python species that live side by side such as scrubs and carpets,stimsons,macs etc how did you actually get these to breed did you just put the male in with the female after cooling etc and hope for the best or is it done by artificial insemination?

We have many differing species of pythons living side by side or within the same localities here in Oz so what's stopping them from hybridising when you can get a carpet to mate with a ball python of all pythons...it has me completely bamboozled..yes we have intergrades of certain species but they are within the same family of snakes however how you get a carpet to mate with a ball python which occurs in a completely different country just makes me wonder how you get them to actually mate???


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> OK ,Please explain this,we have several different python species that live side by side such as scrubs and carpets,stimsons,macs etc how did you actually get these to breed did you just put the male in with the female after cooling etc and hope for the best or is it done by artificial insemination?
> 
> We have many differing species of pythons living side by side or within the same localities here in Oz so what's stopping them from hybridising when you can get a carpet to mate with a ball python of all pythons...it has me completely bamboozled..yes we have intergrades of certain species but they are within the same family of snakes however how you get a carpet to mate with a ball python which occurs in a completely different country just makes me wonder how you get them to actually mate???



Vodka.

It works with humans


----------

